# Insane xoot



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

I've been getting a lot of complaints about me being an insane poster:



> You are insane, xoot





> xoot is a posting fiend. At this rate, he'll pass Ed and AK in two weeks.



So, I have posted a poll to find out whether you think I am really insane or not.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

Here is another example of how you post for no reason....


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

word


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

vic, are you trying to increase your post count as well?


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Yes! I got one "no" vote. Who voted no?


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *vic, are you trying to increase your post count as well? *



word


----------



## xoot (Apr 1, 2002)

Wow! My post count jumped from 130 something to 156.

I'm beginning to think I really am an insane poster.


----------



## vic (Apr 1, 2002)

the invincible trio! vic, plex n' xoot! we come a rockin'! we wont be stopin'! till we be banned by admin!


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

I make thoughtful posts in other areas too you know


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

I voted no!


----------



## macguy17 (Apr 1, 2002)

Geez, I registered the day after and hes beating me by over 100...


----------



## googolplex (Apr 1, 2002)

slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

I'm content to post relevant information and ideas, however. 

I don't have too many posts but they're GOOD posts. Hehe.


----------



## ksuther (Apr 2, 2002)

Those two comments came from me...
He's nuts, he posts too much


----------



## simX (Apr 2, 2002)

I find it very amusing that ksuther comments about xoot being an insane poster, and then xoot posts a poll about his own insaneness, thus increasing his post count even further.

Dare I say it's ironic?


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

sim, if you missed it I think that was xoots intention, to increase his post count.


----------



## Bluefusion (Apr 2, 2002)

Why are there only 11 votes in the whole poll though? Something's not right. Xoot? Post a few more copies of this thread to um, increase your post count and add additional polls? :?


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

I voted "Yes"


----------



## simX (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by googolplex _
> *sim, if you missed it I think that was xoots intention, to increase his post count. *



Stop turning my sarcasm into a sarchasm, googolplex!!!


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Apr 2, 2002)

I have been watching you very closely grasshopper.  You have become so post-y that you have become worse than I ever WAS... I am refering to the imfamous "deez_nuts" thing.


----------



## googolplex (Apr 2, 2002)

simx sarcasm???


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 2, 2002)

I think it's very appropriate that xoot votes yes in the "Is xoot insane?" thread.


----------



## xoot (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by nkuvu _
> *I think it's very appropriate that xoot votes yes in the "Is xoot insane?" thread.
> 
> *



Very funny


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 2, 2002)

Insane folks are, by defination, not well enough to question their own sanity. 

Of course Pfizer will never tell you that...


----------



## ksuther (Apr 3, 2002)

Hey xoot, I almost had a string as long as yours


----------



## xoot (Apr 3, 2002)

Almost, but not quite enough.


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2002)

xoot aint insane... im insane!!!  

TommyWillB: sanity??? whats sanity?? u need to have sanity before youir able to question it!


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

i think your all insane.


----------



## nkuvu (Apr 4, 2002)

Based on what evidence, poptart?  Membership here?  You fell into that boat already.


----------



## Insane (Apr 4, 2002)

yes.. we ARE all insane!

muahahahahahahahahaahhahaahahahha :evil:


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Insane, you only have 5 posts. I get the feeling that you joined macosx.com because of me. And, everybody is not insane *posting fiends*, because everybody doesn't post a lot of random stuff.

The only ones who are truly insane here are me and Herve.


----------



## satanicpoptart (Apr 4, 2002)

i think xoot is a pirate of the black sea plain and simple


----------



## xoot (Apr 4, 2002)

Black sea? Never been there. I just live in my house: /var/xoot next to my brother root. Must be another street (/BlackSea) or city (/Volumes/BlackSea).


----------



## vic (Apr 4, 2002)

i've been to the black sea - it's connected with my coutry, Romania (well, ex country) the water is really dark just in case you are wondering why they call it the black sea, and there is a patch of water in a area hat is so salty you can float on it easily without doing anything - just don't get it in your eyes or mouth , you feel the pain /taste of an enntire bag of salt


----------



## vic (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by xoot _
> *Black sea? Never been there. I just live in my house: /var/xoot next to my brother root. Must be another street (/BlackSea) or city (/Volumes/BlackSea).  *



 it's atually /Continent/Volumes/BlackSea


----------



## TommyWillB (Apr 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Insane _
> *xoot aint insane... im insane!!!
> 
> TommyWillB: sanity??? whats sanity?? u need to have sanity before youir able to question it! *


Sorry. I mistakenly thoght folks were born with sanity and only lost it over time.


----------



## xoot (Apr 5, 2002)

I wasn't born with sanity, you're right. But my insanity is wearing off, and some sanity is beginning to appear. Anyways, I am still insane, but I won't be by the time I pass AdmiralAK (2 weeks).


----------



## AdmiralAK (Apr 5, 2002)

Take a look at the Quantity over Quality? post poll and your answer is there


----------

